# to install 8.2 with 9 current cd...



## d_mon (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it possible to install FreeBSD 8.2 *release* with the cd 9 *current*? I mean I got the .iso image burnt to a cd...just a silly question!

Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## _martin (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, it is possible. Boot off the CD/iso image and navigate yourself through sysinstall to:

"Custom" -> "2 Options" 

Go down to "Release Name", hit the spacebar and change it to "8.2-RELEASE". Then you can continue as any other installation (partition, label, etc..)


----------



## d_mon (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the fast answer! Edit: which one do you recommend, release or stable?


----------



## _martin (Mar 2, 2011)

No problem. 

You should check this thread to get some answers which version to use. Also browse through handbook to get more information.

I do use ZFS on my servers so I'm using stable version, but I'm taking the additional risk into account with this too.


----------

